# Coronavirus effect on bike hobby?



## Bikerider007 (Mar 16, 2020)

What are you guys thinking about when it comes to this. Will it affect how you collect, what you buy, sell? Just wondering what most think in a crazy time like this.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 16, 2020)

I am thinking every thing might be very different for a while.  Spring is coming and I am trying to get several bikes together to sell.  Have some money involved and was trying to downsize and create some needed space.  So much for that plan!  Gotta keep wrenching and cleaning but I don't think they are going anywhere.  I sell a lot on E--bay.  Not bike stuff but sales have just crashed to a stop.  Sort of need that income to help.  Now because I am of a certain age they tell me to stay inside.  Might have to walk around in circles for a while.
Then there is the shared economic fate looming ahead!  Good luck to us all!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 16, 2020)

I worry more about buying stuff from Florida/Georgia and huge cockroaches.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 16, 2020)

bricycle said:


> I worry more about buying stuff from Florida/Georgia and huge cockroaches.




They make cool, very low maintenance, pets!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 16, 2020)

Personally I don't think it will affect my collecting. I have what I consider a fairly safe job though. I really feel for the folks that will be hit by this and have to let go of some stuff. During the '08 crash I bought some pretty nice bikes cheap. Hopefully this thing gets contained and we can get back to life as normal. V/r Shawn


----------



## John G04 (Mar 16, 2020)

A single prototype prewar schwinn springer leg sold for $1,295 so i think the hobbies doing alright!


----------



## 1motime (Mar 16, 2020)

John G04 said:


> A single prototype prewar schwinn springer leg sold for $1,295 so i think the hobbies doing alright!



Urban Myth?


----------



## John G04 (Mar 16, 2020)

1motime said:


> Urban Myth?



Joking


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 16, 2020)

It isnt helping things..


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 16, 2020)

I don’t think that it will affect my collecting either. But it probably will affect how I obtain the things for my collection. As I am sure some of the swap meets have already been rescheduled or canceled. Time will tell. All we can do is be vigilant of our surroundings and do our best to be safe.
Hammerhead


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 16, 2020)

bricycle said:


> I worry more about buying stuff from Florida/Georgia and huge cockroaches.



Yea they got some huge roaches and Texas has Snakes


----------



## lgrinnings (Mar 16, 2020)

I'll likely curb my spending for a couple of weeks just to see where things go, but this honestly gives me more time to work on bikes. Working from home, I lose 2 hours of commute per day. That's some good bike time. Because I'm all up in my wife's business during the day, she's less likely to want to spend time with me at night - even more bike time. Nowhere to go on weekends? Bike time. I'll be glad once things return to some level of normalcy, but I'm going to do my best to make the most of this social distancing time (also known as bike time).


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 16, 2020)

Makes time to binge watch some old TV sit-coms. I'm about finished with the Andy Griffith Show - not as funny now that Barney Fife is not in the cast.  Next on my to-do list, I think, will be Frasier.  It had a long run.  If you've cut the cord and are now streaming, Pluto TV is a free download and they have a section on their channel listings called "Binge." I'm watching Ask This Old House and learning all sorts of new skills; none bike related though.  30 minute segments 24/7.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 16, 2020)

We’re just finding out that the Easter car/Bicycle show has been cancelled! This would have been our 6th annual display. Oh well...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 16, 2020)

it will only have an effect on me if I get it. it is effecting my car shows, the Goodguys show in Pleasanton has been cancelled. the only bike event I know of is in the summer


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 16, 2020)

Thanks and Enjoy the Ride

View attachment 1156932


----------



## Bikerider007 (Mar 16, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> Makes time to binge watch some old TV sit-coms. I'm about finished with the Andy Griffith Show - not as funny now that Barney Fife is not in the cast.  Next on my to-do list, I think, will be Frasier.  It had a long run.  If you've cut the cord and are now streaming, Pluto TV is a free download and they have a section on their channel listings called "Binge." I'm watching Ask This Old House and learning all sorts of new skills; none bike related though.  30 minute segments 24/7.



 I've been watching all the car resto shows I had not seen in several years. Enjoying the new ones too.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 16, 2020)

ooops


----------



## bricycle (Mar 16, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> Yea they got some huge roaches and Texas has Snakes



and scorpions!! one day in Austin, had 3, on in bath tub, one in my slipper and one in the kitchen.


----------



## 3-speeder (Mar 16, 2020)

Yesterday I sold the two bikes that I had listed on CL.  I didn't shake hands at the close of the deal like I usually do and the small talk was kept to a minimum.  Took the money in one hand and stashed it while using my other hand to open the doors etc.  Paranoid? maybe so, maybe no.  Not gonna list the other ones I wanna sell right now.


----------



## catfish (Mar 16, 2020)

Business as usual.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Mar 16, 2020)

Bike TP holders?




Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 16, 2020)

If it continues into the summer and fall, as predicted, it will have a major effect. 

The first phase is where larger gatherings like swap meets and rides drop off the calendar. The in-person auctions will drop as well. Online auctions will take place, but in some cases online is not yet a substitute for in-person (swap meets are a good example). If things are not contained, and the limits on gatherings keep dropping or if infections get worse, then one-off sales in-person will follow (craigslist, facebook, etc). Online sales will remain at that point, but if the carriers experience work stoppages, then online sales will drop too. We've gone from gatherings of 500 people, to 250, to 50, and now 10. That's a serious recommendation. The local Lowes has announced that if there is any exposure of employees there, the store will close for 2 weeks at minimum. If your local Fed Ex or UPS or USPS branch closes for several weeks, you're looking at serious problems.

So best case scenario, sales are flat and in-person meets and rides drop off. Worst case scenario - full-scale depression. We're in uncharted territory, at least within this lifetime because we have an economic downturn compounded by quarantines - not just a simple downturn.


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 16, 2020)

.


----------



## vincev (Mar 16, 2020)

Will effect the bike shows.Less buyers,less sellers. The prices will probably be lower because of smaller crowds. I feel it will effect all types of events if things dont stabilize out by summer. Things are bad right now and money may be tight in the summer. Economy may continue slowing down and people will have less money to spend.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 16, 2020)

I hate to be so grim but there are a lot of old timers in this hobby.  I could see where there could be a good bit of inventory freed up as a result of the "head count reduction" in the hobby.  But being a glass half empty kinda guy I'm sure most of us will be way too broke to capitalize on it.  Its possible there will be a pretty sudden influx of supply and an equally sudden drop in demand for old bikes.   I don't think I need to explain how that will work out.  I hope I'm wrong but this thing is just getting started.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 16, 2020)

3-speeder said:


> Yesterday I sold the two bikes that I had listed on CL.  I didn't shake hands at the close of the deal like I usually do and the small talk was kept to a minimum.  Took the money in one hand and stashed it while using my other hand to open the doors etc.  Paranoid? maybe so, maybe no.  Not gonna list the other ones I wanna sell right now.



At least the bikes are gone  I am going to give the selling a break for awhile also


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 16, 2020)

Today I recieved an email from my bank advising everyone that the lobby is closed except for personal appointments (access to safety deposit boxes, etc.) And all banking should be done at the ATM and drive-through.  The more preparations we take now, the quicker we can get back to normal - whatever that is.


----------



## 3-speeder (Mar 16, 2020)

Much like "doing your duty" on this toilet, I'm pretty sure it won't be "business as usual"




Note there is no toilet paper


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 16, 2020)

Only about 12 riders showed for our monthly ride yesterday and there were fewer people out & about generally, which was great!


Things will slow a bit in the market. People are hanging on to their money until things stabilize. Unless they find a roll of toilet paper or something else senseless to stock up on.(toilet paper has never cured a respiratory issue......  ) Those with a pile of cash laying around will continue to acquire top end bikes at a discount.

And yes, unfortunately many bank accounts will suffer for a while due to trying to keep this from spreading with things shut down.

But it will pass. I have more than enough stuff to keep me busy for a verrrrry long time so don't have any NEEDS. As far as I know, we are having our Old Bikes Club Spring swap on 4/4 in Denver!! You are all welcome to attend!!! (unless you shouldn't.....)


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 16, 2020)

I drove to the FedEx depot today to dropoff a package.  People must are really taking the health official's advice about self-quarantine. The parking lot at the local Wal-Mart must have had a least two empty parking spaces. Geese. Why don't we all gather in public to hoard T-P.


----------



## Jimmy V (Mar 16, 2020)

For the short term I see it effecting swap meets due to mandates regarding crowd size or concerns about exposure.  And the effects on the economy are at the moment scary.  I think that will cause people to be conservative with their spending until things look up. It may be a good time to buy if you have a lot of free cash. 
I don't, so I may be in a bit of a holding pattern with my bikes. Even if I am able to sell a bike locally,  I'm not in a position to spend big money right now. 
But I'll continue to enjoy the hobby by riding the bikes I have, enjoying the people in the hobby that I've met, and catching up on projects.  
I wish you all good health, and ride your bikes!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Mar 16, 2020)

Now is when you enjoy what you have...not what you want. Get to those projects and weather the storm. It's just a "bump" in life.


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 16, 2020)

Here in Detroit we are experiencing the Earliest run of nice weather this early in a long time. After so many bust years in a row things were starting to look up.
I must admit that I have been pretty busy every day , but being smart about it ( my hands are raw from all the washing ) . Parents are buying new and used bikes Early
for something to do while the kids will be home. I AM being very cautious with paper money, however,  putting it in a plastic bag with Lysol !
  I'm hoping for a busy spring ......


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 16, 2020)

MUST HAVE MORE.. need more. More more more... will toilet paper help? 







frankandpam said:


> Now is when you enjoy what you have...not what you want. Get to those projects and weather the storm. It's just a "bump" in life.


----------



## Barto (Mar 16, 2020)

I just returned from Indonesia and Sicily via Jakarta, Abu Dhabi and Rome  Was told to self-quarantine so had some extra time to get some bike projects worked on. Got my youngest Daughters bike put back together, put  new pedals on my oldest Daughters bike and dragged out my old Rollfast Rat. Today was my first day back at work...howeveur my class was canceled late Friday (I teach aircraft maintenance) so I simply came in to make sure no one showed up by mistake  After a few hrs I was called and told I should go back home until further notice. Gonna service that Roll fast and I have a Snyder built Zenith that needs some tending!
I work for a HUGE Aerospace manufacturer - I suspect airlines won't be buying as many spares.  I walked around our shop this AM and it was strangely quiet.  What's gonna happen next?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 16, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> Makes time to binge watch some old TV sit-coms. I'm about finished with the Andy Griffith Show - not as funny now that Barney Fife is not in the cast.  Next on my to-do list, I think, will be Frasier.  It had a long run.  If you've cut the cord and are now streaming, Pluto TV is a free download and they have a section on their channel listings called "Binge." I'm watching Ask This Old House and learning all sorts of new skills; none bike related though.  30 minute segments 24/7.



Hell yeah that's what I call skills building and being super productive!!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 16, 2020)

I WOULD HAVE NO PROBLEM GOING TO AN OUTDOOR SWAP MEET.
THE FRESH AIR AND SUNSHINE ARE A GOOD REMEDY FOR CABIN FEVER!
LOOKING FORWARD TO LOCAL SWAP MEET ON MARCH 29TH IN ADDISON, ILLINOIS.
BE THERE OR BE SQUARE.


----------



## vincev (Mar 16, 2020)

I hope to enjoy my bikes and other hobbies while we are all hunkered down.I will attend some shows in the summer but mostly wait till we get the all clear notice.


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 16, 2020)

Will see tomorrow if we have to close our cafe, so that will dictate weather or not will be able to spend money! If closed for too long will be living on the streets... already put in for a no interest small business loan from government so see what happens! Hopefully this blows over quick so can get back to spending... LoL! Everyone stay safe and hope for the best for everyone!! BFG


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 16, 2020)

Hate to say but lucky I don’t live off of parts sales.

seems that this board is 50/50 taking it seriously and not.
This of it as -just like the times you Buy that extra parts in case you don’t have it at home. You should probably listen to everyone and stay the F home and isolate.

even as joke. Like that guy posting the the TP in the classifieds. Real or not. supply chains should last a month or two out. So no need to horde.

if you are a hoarder, oh what hell am I saying this is bike collectors board?? Most all hoarders!!

I even feel odd looking at Ebay and buying non essentials. But is might be too early to call it a good time to buy. just wait till.. well.. anyways.

I told people at work, worst case, you will know at least three people that will get it. And you may know someone that will die from it. It is unfortunate, but for not listening to the recommendations everyone is giving. That is what happens.

I’ve been told up to eight weeks work from home. I think I need to keep that back up career in the back of my mind. If it all goes to $hit. Even the people that have the paid time off or work from home will get the call saying they are not needed.

so I would have say that I’m in the middle (both age wise and listening to the man) I’m playing it safe and lucky I can do so.

The older crowd  here needs to really take care of themselves and play it save also.

all I can say is good luck to everyone.


----------



## mrg (Mar 16, 2020)

Just a small blip in a long term hobby, but it could be a concern for a while, now I have no excuse not to stay home and get some projects done!, oh sh#t, I'd better start working on my taxes!, and this was today's project between storms. Got this as a box of parts. 46 and not supposed to have S2's but just wanted to get it rolling. Tomorrows project 54 Jaguar.


----------



## NoControl (Mar 17, 2020)

bricycle said:


> I worry more about buying stuff from Florida/Georgia and huge cockroaches.




No joke. I worry about that stuff also. You can never tell what you will find inside a package or even a frame. I was dismantling a '77 Fuji Special Racer.  When I pulled off the drive-side BB cup, I noticed a "string" hanging out of the bottom of the down tube. I pulled it and got a nice surprise!





No cheese for this guy!

Makes me wonder... has this little feller been inside that bike since 1977? Is this a Japanese mouse? 

Seriously though, Covid19 is just an excuse to dig down and work on my bikes. The Wife Unit declared Sunday to be a bike inventory day. She walked behind me with a spreadsheet while I rattled off make, model, color, size, serial number, etc. Looks like I got 48 bikes to restore, so I don't have any time to get sick with the flu.


----------



## JOEL (Mar 17, 2020)

I've been expecting the collectables market to be bad this year, election years are always bad for business and the last one was the worst I have seen. The economic impact of this virus is going to hit everyone hard, and the misinformation circulating on the internet is going to make for a particularly crazy election. I am not optimistic.

Business shutdowns are coming soon here. Thinking I will spend the next month or so cleaning my my basement.


----------



## momo608 (Mar 17, 2020)

Business as usual for me as well.

Been looking at what guys are saying about this on other websites associated with my hobbies and it does appear to be a consensus of relative calm and going about ones hobby undeterred. For me I'm buying parts and supplies as usual trying to get things done as usual. As with almost everything, it's the reaction to problems that are the more serious threat than the problem itself. Aside from the closings, people in general around here are behaving normally. Grocery stores are very busy but I blame that on the the worry about hoarding. Even non hoarding types like myself have to think about getting what we'll need because of hoarders. Probably the best thing anyone can do to stay rational and calm is to turn off the fake news which pretty much is all of it. Obviously no one knows where this is going or when it's going to end, they the media only know how to sensationalize. (present information about (something) in a way that provokes public interest and excitement, at the expense of accuracy.)


----------



## charnleybob (Mar 17, 2020)

The hospital, where I work part time, is under stress and we already have had a good number of infected. ( There are 26 nurses and personnel in quarantine because of this.)
In our boiler room, we got deemed "essential", as if we don't show up, hospital shuts down.
We are prepping to quarantine ourselves in our area and limiting contact with other staff and patients.
I requested a sign that says "essential person", that I could put on the fender of my truck, so I can drive real fast and park when I want, like an ambassador.
The answer I got for that, wasn't very encouraging.
As for the bike hobby, I don't see how the spring events will happen.
This hobby is not going away, it never will.
It may slow down, even stop when online sales get hurt by limited delivery.
But it won't go away, the bikes are too cool!


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 17, 2020)

I want a couple bikes out there but my business is not required for survival and i already was balancing a daughter with cancers budget so i am paid up a month in advance for everything hoping to survive. 

I work with two museums both were closed over weekend we were looking at a bike got emails from board there will be no spending until further notice. So much for the $500 over limit for approval bike i wanted for Veterens Home Museum. 

This if it lasts will suck down some collections and fill up others.


----------



## kreika (Mar 17, 2020)

You need not fear about no deliveries. I work for UPS and we received a message yesterday from the crystal palace (top level management) that we’re an essential service and will work regardless of what happens. With everyone staying home and buying online......Profit profit profit.


----------



## rickyd (Mar 17, 2020)

Typed three responses erased them all IDK WTF to think at this time, just gonna roll with it.


----------



## Barto (Mar 17, 2020)

mrg said:


> Just a small blip in a long term hobby, but it could be a concern for a while, a now I have no excuse not to stay home and get some projects done!, oh sh#t, I'd better start working on my taxes!, and this was today's project between storms. Got this as a box of parts. 46 and not supposed to have S2's but just wanted to get it rolling. Tomorrows project 54 Jaguar.
> View attachment 1157235
> 
> View attachment 1157234



BTW, KICK AZZ Colson in the back ground...even has my fantasy color and perfect patina!  Tire selection - so cool! This is the bike and style that got me into the hobby - and I still don't have one! Dag, what was this thread about????


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 17, 2020)

I officially begin telework tomorrow. Not real sure how that will work out with so many projects waiting!


----------



## Barto (Mar 17, 2020)

As a technical aircraft trainer, my job is in the classroom with people from all over the world almost every week!  until last week, I had a stupid teaching schedule - as of a few minuets ago...I now have three 5 day classes and a one day WebEx on my schedule. Whoa, I'm going to try to convert some to FAM classes and attempt WebEx's but who knows.... I'm supposed to retire end of the summer but Stocks and 401 are now a concern!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 17, 2020)

I think we are about to stress test the www.!


----------



## Bikerider007 (Mar 17, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Only about 12 riders showed for our monthly ride yesterday and there were fewer people out & about generally, which was great!
> 
> 
> Things will slow a bit in the market. People are hanging on to their money until things stabilize. Unless





Barto said:


> As a technical aircraft trainer, my job is in the classroom with people from all over the world almost every week!  until last week, I had a stupid teaching schedule - as of a few minuets ago...I now have three 5 day classes and a one day WebEx on my schedule. Whoa, I'm going to try to convert some to FAM classes and attempt WebEx's but who knows.... I'm supposed to retire end of the summer but Stocks and 401 are now a concern!



I've been remote for the last 10+ years. I'm 15 or so years away from retiring (or taking a simple job I love) but did call and discuss my 401k last week. I had to wait on hold over an hour. They were being swamped. 

This may get more jobs to be remote, many that go to work dont really need to be there.


----------



## kreika (Mar 17, 2020)

Here’s some corona info. This is world wide stats. 





Here’s some H1N1 info. Just stats for USA. 





Here’s the common flu/influenza info. Again this is world wide.


----------



## gkeep (Mar 17, 2020)

Leave it to the Aussies...enjoy.




.


----------



## jimbo53 (Mar 18, 2020)

Working on my bikes is a great thing to help handle stress even before COVID-19. Now it's even more important. It's important to have something to occupy your hands and mind and give you a physical energy release during such a stressful event as we are dealing with for the unknown and unforeseen future and bike are doing it for me. I'm fortunate in that I have a beautiful 12 mile green-way  close by and can ride my bike to get there. Bike riding is the perfect pandemic exercise. Prayers to all that are struggling with this viral disaster. Looks like we're going to be into this for a long time.


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 18, 2020)

Main thing that concerns me is it might make "pickin" rough for a while. Spooked people are less likely to be as welcoming.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 18, 2020)

Well I've officially been furloughed at work until further notice.  I build custom yachts for the Mega rich. My job is extremely sensitive to changes in the economy. When it's good I'm working all the overtime I can handle and when it's bad I don't have a job. Recently I've been working all the overtime I could handle. The current project is supposedly  halted because of disruptions in the supply chain.  A similar thing happened in 2008 and that 70ft sailboat ended up mothballed for 11 years before it was sold  half finished for pennies on the dollar.  It's pretty cool work and it's a real bummer when  things like this happen after putting so much effort into something. This is what I was making up until today.


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 18, 2020)

Bummer Chris - sorry about that.
Nice boat - kinda' looks like a Hinckley.


----------



## americanauthors (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm now trying to read more about coronavirus cause the problem is getting bigger and bigger. I'm really sorry about the people who got hurt because of it. I started applying Lanolin Oil on my hands, they say it works like a sanitizer. I hope this pandemic situation will be over soon...


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 18, 2020)

dfa242 said:


> Bummer Chris - sorry about that.
> Nice boat - kinda' looks like a Hinckley.



Those production boats? Pshhh.


----------



## NoControl (Mar 18, 2020)

bikewhorder said:


> Those production boats? Pshhh.




Well, the older Hinks are still desirable at least. My father used to work at the Hickley boatyard when I was a kid.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 18, 2020)

NoControl said:


> Well, the older Hinks are still desirable at least. My father used to work at the Hickley boatyard when I was a kid.



 I was just kidding, Hinckley's are beautiful boats.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 18, 2020)

From a seller's point of view EVERYTHING has stopped.  All categories of stuff.  Not just bikes.  Car parts, antiques, junk, etc.  I understand if people are now more cautious with their money.  This is a hobby and I personally have a lot of projects.  I also understand that finishing them requires money needs to be spent.  I have put wanted ads up on the CABE.  Got a few replies but then those guys disappear.  I have responded to a couple of for sale ads here and then those guys disappear.  I don't quite get it.  Is it that bad?  Nobody wants to go to the Post Office?   Oh well I am planning to just keep working on the bikes and see what happens.  Stay healthy everybody!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 18, 2020)

1motime said:


> ... Nobody wants to go to the Post Office?...




no need really:






						ShipStation frequently asked questions
					

what's shipstation and how users create, print or void shipping labels




					www.paypal.com
				












						Online Shipping & Click-N-Ship | USPS
					

Use Click-N-Ship to ship packages from your home or office. Learn about USPS Loyalty Program credits for businesses, order free boxes, print Priority Mail and Priority Mail Express postage and shipping labels, and schedule free package pickup.



					www.usps.com


----------



## 1motime (Mar 18, 2020)

rustjunkie said:


> no need really:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info.  That seems to be mostly about creating a label and payment processing.  Yes , very helpful but item needs to be pulled from the pile, boxed, and gotten out the door.  I wonder how many guys here are up to speed with that.  I am not that much


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 18, 2020)

1motime said:


> Thanks for the info.  That seems to be mostly about creating a label and payment processing.  Yes , very helpful but item needs to be pulled from the pile, boxed, and gotten out the door.  I wonder how many guys here are up to speed with that.  I am not that much




works great, been using for ages
all my usps packages go out from the door: hand to the mail carrier
cheaper, and saves time as well so cheaper than cheaper


----------



## 1motime (Mar 18, 2020)

rustjunkie said:


> works great, been using for ages
> all my usps packages go out from my door: hand to the mail carrier
> cheaper, and saves time as well so cheaper than cheaper
> 
> View attachment 1157909



Thanks,  Something i didn't know is now known.  I will check it out.  Now to figure out why money is not changing hands.  Coming in or going out!  Stay healthy!


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 18, 2020)

I shipped my last package yesterday, its local, the postman almost didnt take it. Due to size, but he saw it was a small flat rate.
 I guess if you see them driving by you can run after them with your package.

If the mail stops and deliveries stop, we are in for a bad ride.


----------



## Barto (Mar 18, 2020)

My brothers GF last her job of 20 years, as a Bartender she has tons of competition for work.  My nephew was driving for Uber while attending school..now both have dried up!  He's super upset and as a young person is fairly emotional (angry). Everything changed so fast for him that he was left totally unprepared!  Smart and motivated, he's a bit lost at this point...we've been talking but he lives about 5 or 6 hrs. away!  He sounds so stressed and defeated, he feels that where ever he turns, it's closed doors.  I left him with some good family news and it cheered him up a bit , but I expect that to be short lived.

Stay Healthy everyone,

BART


----------



## 1motime (Mar 18, 2020)

I would hate to be young just starting out.  Enough obstacles in the way already.  Hard enough to be "of a certain age" and see the Golden Years in jeopardy . 
 Maybe a good time to go for a bike ride!  Weather permitting!


----------



## Boris (Mar 18, 2020)

rustjunkie said:


> no need really:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I for one hope to be able to live out the the rest of my life and still be able to use the post office. I also want option of using cash any time I please (BEWARE when you can't). I don't accept any form of electronic payments, but then again I'm not dependent on these few sales for my income.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Mar 18, 2020)

Went to grocery store early this morning, empty shelves and too many people. I also took a certified letter to Post office, no line. Trying to avoid crowds since last week. Everything seems to be canceled...scary in more ways than one. The economic result will most likely be as bad or worse than the virus.
I’ve been planning on a few spring and summer swap meets. I’m waiting to see a cancelation notice on a couple due to County mandated gathering size limits. 
It’s been cold and wet here so my bike work has been almost non existent. I do have an old 30’s Westfield replacement fork coming for an old Columbia bike. I have some bikes listed on Facebook Market Place but not responses that carry out to an end result. Everybody seems to want a gift transaction. Some folks don’t appreciate the value of parts included on whole Bikes. I’ve known for a while but have resisted parting stuff out. If the virus gets me there will be some bargains to be had.
Probably going to be a slow year...2020 that is.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 18, 2020)

Bikerider007 said:


> What are you guys thinking about when it comes to this. Will it affect how you collect, what you buy, sell? Just wondering what most think in a crazy time like this.




I have eight bikes. Might compare me to this.






Rosa has her handlebar around my shoulder.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 18, 2020)

mazdaflyer said:


> Went to grocery store early this morning, empty shelves and too many people. I also took a certified letter to Post office, no line. Trying to avoid crowds since last week. Everything seems to be canceled...scary in more ways than one. The economic result will most likely be as bad or worse than the virus.
> I’ve been planning on a few spring and summer swap meets. I’m waiting to see a cancelation notice on a couple due to County mandated gathering size limits.
> It’s been cold and wet here so my bike work has been almost non existent. I do have an old 30’s Westfield replacement fork coming for an old Columbia bike. I have some bikes listed on Facebook Market Place but not responses that carry out to an end result. Everybody seems to want a gift transaction. Some folks don’t appreciate the value of parts included on whole Bikes. I’ve known for a while but have resisted parting stuff out. If the virus gets me there will be some bargains to be had.
> Probably going to be a slow year...2020 that is.
> ...



Good luck to you.  I have a bad feeling


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 18, 2020)

My Last post about this was on Monday.
  Detroit is pretty dead But The shop continues to be busy. More people looking to
get out of the house and actually selling some new & Used bikes and even an Airdyne !
  60's tomorrow so we'll see how business is ....


----------



## NoControl (Mar 18, 2020)

mazdaflyer said:


> Went to grocery store early this morning, empty shelves and too many people. I also took a certified letter to Post office, no line. Trying to avoid crowds since last week. Everything seems to be canceled...scary in more ways than one. The economic result will most likely be as bad or worse than the virus.
> I’ve been planning on a few spring and summer swap meets. I’m waiting to see a cancellation notice on a couple due to County mandated gathering size limits.
> It’s been cold and wet here so my bike work has been almost non existent. I do have an old 30’s Westfield replacement fork coming for an old Columbia bike. I have some bikes listed on Facebook Market Place but not responses that carry out to an end result. Everybody seems to want a gift transaction. Some folks don’t appreciate the value of parts included on whole Bikes. I’ve known for a while but have resisted parting stuff out. If the virus gets me there will be some bargains to be had.
> Probably going to be a slow year...2020 that is.




Tonight we ducked out to get an Rx at the drugstore, and called in an order for some Chinese take-out otw home. The restaurant, which is usually slammed with people waiting in line, was completely empty. I remarked about it at the counter, and the gal who works there, also is a chef at the local pub. She says she is one of four staff members left. They laid off 34 people. Y'know, I can't help but think this is going to be pretty bad and take a longer time for people to recover financially.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Mar 18, 2020)

NoControl said:


> Tonight we ducked out to get an Rx at the drugstore, and called in an order for some Chinese take-out otw home. The restaurant, which is usually slammed with people waiting in line, was completely empty. I remarked about it at the counter, and the gal who works there, also is a chef at the local pub. She says she is one of four staff members left. They laid off 34 people. Y'know, I can't help but think this is going to be pretty bad and take a longer time for people to recover financially.
> 
> 
> In my 70+ years I’ve never seen anything close to this. I remember hearing my grandparents and folks talk about how things were during WWII. At least people were working or fighting and then there was the rationing. The uncertainty was there, the fear. Afraid this may end up worse. Beyond words.
> ...


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 18, 2020)

'SOCIAL DISTANCING'

Finally the world is coming around to MY way of thinking.


----------



## Bikerider007 (Mar 18, 2020)

My son dropped by today. He is a Superintendent for a fiber optic co or something. I should know this stuff but they  have been deemed one of those companies that is a necessity.

They have a contract with Cox for some work, but Cox is overwhelmed so they are giving access to their software and grid to help them. They were asking for volunteers to work 7 days a week will also have some mandatory weekends.

Apparently some little box (someone here may know I cant recall) per area usually carry's about 2500 homes. They are getting the traffic as if 5k homes as many are now working from home or online all day. He said when it jumps they have to get a crew out and tie in a new fiber optic line to a "doghouse". I guess like a substation and pull new cable to that little box to increase bandwidth. He also said they gave them special ID's showing they are required business that can't be shut down or told not to work, even if local government has something in place.


----------



## eeapo (Mar 18, 2020)

3-speeder said:


> Yesterday I sold the two bikes that I had listed on CL.  I didn't shake hands at the close of the deal like I usually do and the small talk was kept to a minimum.  Took the money in one hand and stashed it while using my other hand to open the doors etc.  Paranoid? maybe so, maybe no.  Not gonna list the other ones I wanna sell right now.
> [/QU
> 
> I think it might effect bike sales some only because people don’t want to go out. Their going out only to try and find toilet paper To buy.
> Yeah I sod a bike last Friday I didn’t offer to shake hands .


----------



## mazdaflyer (Mar 19, 2020)

The 11th Annual Midwest Bicycle Swap scheduled for April 19th has been canceled due to the Coronavirus. It was stated that it could be rescheduled at a later date.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 19, 2020)

Words I thought I would never utter... I have a case of Corona.....





....and if I drink it I will surely die.... Beer store was wiped out. Slim pickins.


----------



## NoControl (Mar 19, 2020)

I just found out my nephew got laid off yesterday. Now get this: You know things are getting rough when a guy gets laid off from a company that his FATHER is one of the company partners!


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 19, 2020)

not greedy or dumb, there is a method to the madness. 




Stay safe everyone, don't get wiped out by Covid 19


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 19, 2020)

Well... they will be shutting down all LA County including LBC and Pasadena via press conference.  Starts tonight at midnight.
Essential stores and services only.  Pick up or delivery for restaurants.  Online deliveries should still be going.

seems like it’s hits anyone and age. 
enough joking about this.
Hope we all get through this.

Bikes/parts will be there to collect and trade later.
Hoping for a short closure of LA and quick containment of this.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 19, 2020)

This going to be interesting.  Lots of people in LA county.  We will see who understands the situation and who choose to be selfish.  No promise of when the coast is clear.  
We should all hope for the best!  Stay healthy.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 19, 2020)

I've logged a few miles of levity on this topic, maybe more here than any other non bicycle topic. I am acutely aware of the gravity of the situation and in no way want to trivialize or minimize the impact that this virus may have had on any members here.

For the first time today, I got the jitters. My county and all that surround are involved. I am not posting my comic relief from the safety of my man cave between FaceTime conferences with my boss. Tomorrow at 6 a.m. I will make my hour commute to another state where I will not be on the front line but more like a mine field of possibilities. 

I am a nurse working in a long term care geriatric unit. And as of the last day I was there, Wednesday, all tests were negative. But who the hell knows what I will be walking into tomorrow? 25% of the patients I care for have active respiratory infection. Two tested negative. What about the others? 

Some are no more aware of what's going on with the outside world than they are of the potential consequences of coughing in my face as I provide for their care. 

Some nurses may remain stoic throughout their careers, I pity them. For others, survival is sense of humor,  which tends to intensify, perhaps forged from the cynicism that builds up from working in this joke of a health care system and a work environment that chews people up and then spits them out, only to then take on new naive meat that can't even give an insulin injection.

The saying "if you don't laugh, you'll cry" very much applies here for me. I don't care so much about myself, but there are three other members in the household, one vulnerable with disability. If I brought that $hit home I would want to die because I would never forgive myself. 

So yeah, I get it. The gravity looms large. But tomorrow I'm back in germ city, lunch packed with a generous serving of humor. I have a license for that.

I part with a scene from my "office".


Stay safe boys and girls.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Mar 19, 2020)

mrkmcdonnell said:


> I've logged a few miles of levity on this topic, maybe more here than any other non bicycle topic. I am acutely aware of the gravity of the situation and in no way want to trivialize or minimize the impact that this virus may have had on any members here.
> 
> For the first time today, I got the jitters. My county and all that surround are involved. I am not posting my comic relief from the safety of my man cave between FaceTime conferences with my boss. Tomorrow at 6 a.m. I will make my hour commute to another state where I will not be on the front line but more like a mine field of possibilities.
> 
> ...




Glove up, mask up, take precautions, stay safe. Those in your care are counting on you as are your family. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Mar 19, 2020)

So far bikes are safe,There has not been one reported case of a bike catching the virus.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 19, 2020)

vincev said:


> So far bikes are safe,There has not been one reported case of a bike catching the virus.




That's good news!  I just finished stuffing toilet paper in all the tubes and the bars on all my bikes. Safe as a kitty locked in a garbage can, and it didn't even phase my 1000+ roll TP collection.


----------



## vincev (Mar 19, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> That's good news!  I just finished stuffing toilet paper in all the tubes and the bars on all my bikes. Safe as a kitty locked in a garbage can, and it didn't even phase my 1000+ roll TP collection.



I may trade bikes for TP.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 19, 2020)

vincev said:


> I may trade bikes for TP.




How many rolls for your 61 Corvette 5 speed proto decal piece?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 20, 2020)

The signs are still ominous here - our local bank closed down entirely until safe to reopen (no lobby, no window, ATM shut down). The bank in the next town over had a run on cash yesterday (no lobby led to a long snake line - my father likened it to a "gas line" from the oil embargo era).


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 20, 2020)

SirMike1983 said:


> The signs are still ominous here - our local bank closed down entirely until safe to reopen (no lobby, no window, ATM shut down). The bank in the next town over had a run on cash yesterday (no lobby led to a long snake line - my father likened it to a "gas line" from the oil embargo era).



Cash is no good when nobody wants to touch it, we all can do it from our phones now. Even check deposits.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 20, 2020)

abe lugo said:


> Cash is no good when nobody wants to touch it, we all can do it from our phones now. Even check deposits.



That is exactly what credit card companies and other big business has been pushing for.  A cashless society where they can get a bigger cut and more control of the economy.  Not to mention the tracking that benefits advertisers and others who are "interested".  Hygiene will be a strong justification now.


----------



## Boris (Mar 20, 2020)

1motime said:


> That is exactly what credit card companies and other big business has been pushing for.  A cashless society where they can get a bigger cut and more control of the economy.  Not to mention the tracking that benefits advertisers and others who are "interested".  Hygiene will be a strong justification now.




Sorry to say, but boy, do you ever have that right.  When you can no longer access your electronic funds for one reason or another, we've got Trouble (with a capital "T") right here in River City. But by then, it will be too late. Again, sorry to say!


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 20, 2020)

abe lugo said:


> Cash is no good when nobody wants to touch it, we all can do it from our phones now. Even check deposits.



Accepting all dirty cash, any denomination. PM me for my mailing address.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 20, 2020)

Just came from my old town and the restrooms are closed in the stores no resturants open to use one i held out for 3hrs it was pure hell i felt like a infectious person!  I though about pissing out side on the street...if someone looked i would just say i was homeless and it would have been just fine..  :0 just too much......lol.


----------



## NoControl (Mar 21, 2020)

We're using this time wisely... I guess. 

My son is coming by today to borrow a shotgun and a 9mm pistol. Other than a .22 rifle, all he has is a 44 magnum revolver. Not great for home defense. He's made out quite good in his career, and he lives in a place they call "Money Hill." Naturally we're afraid of the crime rate spiking because of unemployment, etc.

I'm spending the "shut-in" time working on my shop, painting the ceiling, and I have all brand-new light fixtures to mount. Cleaning, dusting, repainting, etc. Spring is here!


----------



## Bikerider007 (Mar 21, 2020)

NoControl said:


> We're using this time wisely... I guess.
> 
> My son is coming by today to borrow a shotgun and a 9mm pistol. Other than a .22 rifle, all he has is a 44 magnum revolver. Not great for home defense. He's made out quite good in his career, and he lives in a place they call "Money Hill." Naturally we're afraid of the crime rate spiking because of unemployment, etc.
> 
> I'm spending the "shut-in" time working on my shop, painting the ceiling, and I have all brand-new light fixtures to mount. Cleaning, dusting, repainting, etc. Spring is here!



Exactly why my son stopped by the other day. He has a house in a decent area, but across freeway is an older area. I had an ex- police officer give me a sawed off a long time ago. He said it's best for a home, no chance of going through wall to hit kids and you wont miss. They are illegal even in Az, but yep a shotgun is your friend in home. I have since gave it to a collector friend.

On a lighter note, my wife and I go to Harkins to buy large popcorn on occasion when we don't want to actually sit at the movies. To our surprise we went by yesterday and although they were closed, they were popping it fresh and bringing it out. First TP......here comes the popcorn shortage


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 21, 2020)

Well if this Coronavirus continues through the end of March with the Washington Governor Inslee getting his way I don't see a SKIDKING Vintage Bicycle Club ride happening at least in the first part of April. I was going to host one on April  5th , but with all bars /restaurants being shut down until further notice  the only other option would be a virtual ride? Hmmm maybe ...So yes this Coronavirus is effecting us all..


----------



## 1motime (Mar 21, 2020)

The country really doesn't need people grabbing their guns right now.  Calm down and focus on staying healthy.   Plenty of bike projects to work on if that helps......
Take a ride and relax!


----------



## SKPC (Mar 21, 2020)

I don't think much really big picture.  If anything, nostalgia will be the "next thing" as people re-evaluate their lives in general and take a much-needed step back, maybe cut back on unnecessary spending.  Riding around on or fiddling with these collectable bicycles should really be increasing.  Packing along some food & a good tool kit on a longer ride and stopping in nice spots during breaks is fun and good exercise!   WBDYRT?


----------



## Bikerider007 (Mar 21, 2020)

1motime said:


> The country really doesn't need people grabbing their guns right now.  Calm down and focus on staying healthy.   Plenty of bike projects to work on if that helps......
> Take a ride and relax!



I know there are gun nuts but for most its not about grabbing guns. The discussion was home protection and your kids. We all come from different backgrounds but being prepared can save your life or your family's. Who would have thought we would have a run on househild items and groceries? If things got progressively worse, which happens fast, and items became scarce, the next step would quite possibly be crime and taking from others. 

And I personally am not a big advocate of guns as I have a fair amount of experience with them, unlike many cowboys that look forward to someone breaking in or being a hero.  But being prepared, even a little on the side of caution, has served me well.  

I have three projects for this weekend. Two are for my granddaughters.


----------



## TrustRust (Mar 21, 2020)

*Looks like some of our friends in California are getting in some riding time one way or another !!



*


----------



## Alan Brase (Mar 21, 2020)

mrkmcdonnell said:


> I've logged a few miles of levity on this topic, maybe more here than any other non bicycle topic. I am acutely aware of the gravity of the situation and in no way want to trivialize or minimize the impact that this virus may have had on any members here.
> 
> For the first time today, I got the jitters. My county and all that surround are involved. I am not posting my comic relief from the safety of my man cave between FaceTime conferences with my boss. Tomorrow at 6 a.m. I will make my hour commute to another state where I will not be on the front line but more like a mine field of possibilities.
> 
> ...



Single Malt sense of humor?


----------



## 1motime (Mar 21, 2020)

Bikerider007 said:


> I know there are gun nuts but for most its not about grabbing guns. The discussion was home protection and your kids. We all come from different backgrounds but being prepared can save your life or your family's. Who would have thought we would have a run on househild items and groceries? If things got progressively worse, which happens fast, and items became scarce, the next step would quite possibly be crime and taking from others.
> 
> And I personally am not a big advocate of guns as I have a fair amount of experience with them, unlike many cowboys that look forward to someone breaking in or being a hero.  But being prepared, even a little on the side of caution, has served me well.
> 
> I have three projects for this weekend. Two are for my granddaughters.



The discussion was originally about the effect of the Coronavirus on the bike hobby.  Maybe I have been following the wrong thread.  You can't shoot a virus.  If perceived hoarding by people who live in older neighborhoods across the freeway is the fear and a potential danger than most of America is in jeopardy.  I suggest we all go to CABE forums for a bit and just absorb some useful info.  That conference that airs every morning is not helping it seems.  Politicians need to go for a bike ride.  If they still have the balance required!


----------



## phantom (Mar 21, 2020)

It's official: All my non essential projects are on hold and I am not offering local pick up.


----------



## Obop (Mar 21, 2020)

I have immediately stopped buying anything hobby related.  My focus has shifted to the stock market and trying to get some "deals".  I should have transferred my 401k to a money market weeks ago but, that ship has sailed.  Hopefully what I make it stock purchases will help in a few years.  The economic fallout will last past the election.  I work overseas for the government so, I’m stuck at work now as we can’t stop doing what we do.  My wife is in the thick of it with my daughter in Washington State.  I shipped a large ammo order to the house for her Along with some supplies.  People are very on edge and the smallest thing could set off rioting and looting.  Prepare for the worst and hope for the best.  Stay safe.  This isn’t going anywhere for a while.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 21, 2020)

phantom said:


> It's official: All my non essential projects are on hold and I am not offering local pick up.



Good idea.   Shut it down.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 21, 2020)

Wow......  This is getting interesting.  People in Arizona, Washington, and other similar places starting to get scared.  I thought those were the safe spots.  I live in Los Angeles.  Lots of CABERs live in Southern California.  What is the suggestion from those loading weapons for the rest of us?  Or is most of America on their own?  I know I left my flamethrower around somewhere.  Maybe I will look under my pile of old bikes in the back yard..................


----------



## Obop (Mar 21, 2020)

1motime said:


> Wow......  This is getting interesting.  People in Arizona, Washington, and other similar places starting to get scared.  I thought those were the safe spots.  I live in Los Angeles.  Lots of CABERs live in Southern California.  What is the suggestion from those loading weapons for the rest of us?  Or is most of America on their own?  I know I left my flamethrower around somewhere.  Maybe I will look under my pile of old bikes in the back yard..................




I grew up in Los Angeles.  Lived through the 1992 Riots.  How soon we forget how poorly people can behave.  Like I said, my hobby buying is on hold.  Will just enjoy what I have until things blow over in a few weeks, months or next year.


----------



## BradL (Mar 21, 2020)

My chances of surviving this bug are very slim.  Though I'll only be 58 soon, and not REALLY that old, I'm a transplant recipient and have been on immunosuppressants for 22 years.  I'm currently not buying anything new as I don't want my wife to have to deal with it later.  Sucks!


----------



## KevinBrick (Mar 21, 2020)

Here’s a good article.. 








						Evidence over hysteria — COVID-19
					

Read the full story and don’t panic.




					medium.com


----------



## 1motime (Mar 21, 2020)

BradL said:


> My chances of surviving this bug are very slim.  Though I'll only be 58 soon, and not REALLY that old, I'm a transplant recipient and have been on immunosuppressants for 22 years.  I'm currently not buying anything new as I don't want my wife to have to deal with it later.  Sucks!



Hang in there.


----------



## TrustRust (Mar 21, 2020)

*I and many many others applaud you for your career choice Alan..
Those who choose to help others are not always seen by the masses.*
*When they are seen it is not usually in the best of times or situations. 
Yet we are all grateful for those on the front line. 
Fighting a unseen enemy is far harder than an enemy you can see. 
Do the best you can and Thank You.





*


----------



## Coot (Mar 21, 2020)

I'm trying to figure out where prices are heading. Down because of the economy? Up because folks would prefer to buy bikes in such times? Being both a collector and owning a shop that brokers bikes it's always a guessing game whether it's time to buy or sell.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Mar 21, 2020)

KevinBrick said:


> Here’s a good article..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Interesting read, scientific data in lieu of opinions.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1motime (Mar 21, 2020)

mazdaflyer said:


> Interesting read, scientific data in lieu of opinions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Thank you for sharing.  Something to consider mindfully


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 21, 2020)

Effective Tuesday, the four counties that make up the Kansas City, MO / Overland Park, KS metropolitan area will go on a 30 day lockdown except for essential services.  No need to think of an excuse to stay home to work on your bikes.  Just hope FedEx is essential; I have a prewar Elgin ""in transit."


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 21, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> Effective Tuesday, the four counties that make up the Kansas City, MO / Overland Park, KS metropolitan area will go on a 30 day lockdown except for essential services.  No need to think of an excuse to stay home to work on your bikes.  Just hope FedEx is essential; I have a prewar Elgin ""in transit."



you will be happy to know that yes, FedEx, UPS and US Mail are considered essential.  Amazon falls into that category also.


----------



## fattyre (Mar 21, 2020)

Bike hobby?   What bike hobby?


  I’m worried about real estate value, my family’s jobs and of course most importantly our health.   Bike purchases are dead last on the list right now.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Mar 21, 2020)

Besides the airlines grounding all flights on 9-11 nothing else shut down, and that scare tanked our economy for nearly 20 years.
I want to have good faith, but the math don't look so good on this one.
But keep your heads up and your fingers crossed , cause I was never that good at math. 
On the bright side, my boys and I went for a nice ride on our 1940's Schwinn's.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Mar 21, 2020)

BradL said:


> My chances of surviving this bug are very slim.  Though I'll only be 58 soon, and not REALLY that old, I'm a transplant recipient and have been on immunosuppressants for 22 years.  I'm currently not buying anything new as I don't want my wife to have to deal with it later.  Sucks!



You are going to make it!


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 22, 2020)

THIS SUCKS!
Guy makes the drive, comes by and makes a deal on a bike and we can't even shake hands!
6 FEET, AND A THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## charnleybob (Mar 22, 2020)

Interesting. We are just up the road from you, in Omaha.
We are down to no more than 10 in a group, which has closed pretty much everything, except grocery stores.
Went to work at the hospital yesterday, feels like the calm before a storm.


----------



## ranman (Mar 22, 2020)

Locking down. Hanging onto my pennies. No time right now to hunt or ship. Take care and be safe cabers.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 22, 2020)

My goodness, what a difference a day makes. The signs are now everywhere as to the extent life as we know it is being affected. I heard a great covid 19 joke yesterday, I'd tell it....but I don't want to spread it!


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 22, 2020)

oldfart36 said:


> THIS SUCKS!
> Guy makes the drive, comes by and makes a deal on a bike and we can't even shake hands!
> 6 FEET, AND A THANKS SO MUCH!



I had that problem two weeks ago except I was the buyer.


----------



## dweenk (Mar 22, 2020)

NoControl said:


> We're using this time wisely... I guess.
> 
> My son is coming by today to borrow a shotgun and a 9mm pistol. Other than a .22 rifle, all he has is a 44 magnum revolver. Not great for home defense. He's made out quite good in his career, and he lives in a place they call "Money Hill." Naturally we're afraid of the crime rate spiking because of unemployment, etc.
> 
> I'm spending the "shut-in" time working on my shop, painting the ceiling, and I have all brand-new light fixtures to mount. Cleaning, dusting, repainting, etc. Spring is here!




So the best way to deal with a health crisis is to shoot other citizens, BRILLIANT.


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 22, 2020)

We applied for the emergency small business loan and they called this morning and pretty much approved it....at 3% and don't have payments for a year! Wheels are turning quickly, just might allow us to reopen! Back to spending on bikes... LoL JK


----------



## 1motime (Mar 22, 2020)

dweenk said:


> So the best way to deal with a health crisis is to shoot other citizens, BRILLIANT.



Some people just need a reason to whip out that excuse they have hanging onto.  Too bad they can't take a pot shot at a virus


----------



## KevinBrick (Mar 22, 2020)

KevinBrick said:


> Here’s a good article..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I guess they took the original post down.. here is the archive..



			http://archive.is/yuaUq


----------



## Bikerider007 (Mar 22, 2020)

1motime said:


> The discussion was originally about the effect of the Coronavirus on the bike hobby.  Maybe I have been following the wrong thread.  You can't shoot a virus.  If perceived hoarding by people who live in older neighborhoods across the freeway is the fear and a potential danger than most of America is in jeopardy.  I suggest we all go to CABE forums for a bit and just absorb some useful info.  That conference that airs every morning is not helping it seems.  Politicians need to go for a bike ride.  If they still have the balance required!




I know what it is, I started the thread. There are multiple posts prior to the one I made that are not specific to bikes. You've posted some yourself, see below. Also, I previously posted about my son stopping by and never made mention of why until there was another post. You just seem triggered and then posting fake news. 



1motime said:


> Wow......  This is getting interesting.  People in Arizona, Washington, and other similar places starting to get scared.  I thought those were the safe spots.  I live in Los Angeles.  Lots of CABERs live in Southern California.  What is the suggestion from those loading weapons for the rest of us?  Or is most of America on their own?  I know I left my flamethrower around somewhere.  Maybe I will look under my pile of old bikes in the back yard..................



 I agree L.A is a mess but mostly because of extremism. I'm not sure of your source of how everywhere else is crime free, Phx area is close to 5 million people.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 22, 2020)

Bikerider007 said:


> I know what it is, I started the thread. There are multiple posts prior to the one I made that are not specific to bikes. You've posted some yourself, see below. Also, I previously posted about my son stopping by and never made mention of why until there was another post. You just seem triggered and then posting fake news.
> 
> I agree L.A is a mess but mostly because of extremism. I'm not sure of your source of how everywhere else is crime free, Phx area is close to 5 million people.



I need to identify my sarcasm I guess.  The mention of "older areas across the freeway" and "decent areas" are well known catch phrases.  I think the majority of my posts were in response to a unnecessary (in my humble opinion) post that did not pertain to the hobby


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 22, 2020)

Over here my personal issues are with the impending limitations that will curtail the actual riding of my bicycles, as has progressively happened across Spain, France and other countries in Europe. 
We had to tell my mum that she will be in total self-isolation for at least 12 weeks from today, ironically it's also 'Mother's Day' in the UK.
Difficult times indeed.


----------



## charnleybob (Mar 23, 2020)

1motime said:


> Some people just need a reason to whip out that excuse they have hanging onto.  Too bad they can't take a pot shot at a virus





Guys, there are already armed gangs driving to nice areas for breakins, in some parts of the country.
Everybody be on watch and stay safe!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 23, 2020)

Interestingly enough, I saw quite a few people with bikes on cars going to the local parks this past weekend. It was chilly, but not bad from a weather standpoint. We have a "stay home" order that takes effect this evening, issued by the governor of this state. I think sales are pretty dead for now, but I'm wondering if people keep going out to parks to ride. It seems like people are of the opinion that you can go ride and still keep your distance from other people. We'll have to wait to see whether people are going out to ride because we have a couple snow storms here this week. Frankly, I'm surprised how active people are on the riding side of things from this past weekend. But they seem to have cabin fever.


----------



## Bikerider007 (Mar 23, 2020)

Went to the park this weekend to walk (or hobble due to my bike injury) and it was overloaded. I have been riding our MUP solo and in groups since it began tying in over 10 years ago, and never saw so many people on bikes and walking. The bridge had over 30 standing there enjoying the view. I beleive it will get more people out in the future, but not so sure everyone on top of each other at this time is good. 

I tried to find the article, but at least one state deemed bicycle shops a necessity to stay open.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 23, 2020)

charnleybob said:


> Guys, there are already armed gangs driving to nice areas for breakins, in some parts of the country.
> Everybody be on watch and stay safe!



Photos and news service links please!  What is a "nice area"?


----------



## Sandman (Mar 23, 2020)

BradL said:


> My chances of surviving this bug are very slim.  Though I'll only be 58 soon, and not REALLY that old, I'm a transplant recipient and have been on immunosuppressants for 22 years.  I'm currently not buying anything new as I don't want my wife to have to deal with it later.  Sucks!



I am 58 and  a heart disease victim also , I'm concerned , but still looking for parts to finish what bike projects I have . I told my son I wouldn't leave him much , but the barn will be full of classic bicycles to deal with .


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 23, 2020)

The Denver Old Bikes Club has postponed the Spring Swap for the time being. Hoping to have it before the Summer Swap!


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 23, 2020)

In all honesty @SirMike1983 the same is happening over here. 
I've never seen so many families out riding as I saw yesterday afternoon,  especially considering the time of year.
All campsites and caravan parks have been ordered to close in Wales today as the country was swamped yesterday by people getting away from towns and cities in England.
Keep riding as long as you're allowed I say, as long as you maintain a safe distance from everyone else that is.
But as I said before,  in many countries this is now forbidden. 
Stay safe.


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 23, 2020)

For when you finally use that last piece of toilet paper - a DIY backyard bidet


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 23, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> For when you finally use that last piece of toilet paper - a DIY backyard bidet
> 
> View attachment 1160537



I sincerely hope that no lawn furniture was harmed in the making of this bidet.


----------



## Bikerider007 (Mar 24, 2020)

Well, it hit semi close to home. One of my close riding buddies mom passed away yesterday, she is not in same state as us but went in her sleep due to complications. A hazmat team had to pick her up. 

He's not sure about funeral or flying out yet as they believe some of the other family is infected as well. Complicated....


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 24, 2020)

Yup. Bug is closin in. Co-worker positive. 
Still, lookin forward to the day when I can buy a "I survived covid 19" T shirt.


----------



## Boris (Mar 24, 2020)

Our group of monthly riders disbanded over a year ago. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 24, 2020)

This got real for me today. Not sick but I got furloughed from work. Will be applying for unemployment soon. The good news is I still have a job to go back to but it may be awhile (that is, if the company doesn't go under). The virus is doing a number on the world economy. This will be felt for a long time.

I'm focusing on staying healthy and taking care of my family. Others are way worse off so I feel pretty lucky.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 24, 2020)

66TigerCat said:


> This got real for me today. Not sick but I got furloughed from work. Will be applying for unemployment soon. The good news is I still have a job to go back to but it may be awhile (that is, if the company doesn't go under). The virus is doing a number on the world economy. This will be felt for a long time.
> 
> I'm focusing on staying healthy and taking care of my family. Others are way worse off so I feel pretty lucky.



will pray fer you buddy.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 24, 2020)

One of the most disturbing aspects of this whole thing is the stark contrast between seeing the reports of people getting sick, some dying, and the horrendous effect on the economy of all this, and then all the people out walking, jogging, riding bikes, going to the park. You see the empty restaurants, empty parking lots, closed stores, and then you see a mother walking with three kids where all three kids are on bicycles and having a blast.  You're hearing on the news that they can't bury people fast enough in Iran and Italy, and that there are thousands of cases in New York, and then you'll observe many people just out for a walk in the local nature preserve. You go to the grocery store and people are stressed out and shelves are bare of many items, and then you'll see the same people going for a run on the sidewalk and enjoying themselves 30 minutes later.

It's all a bizarre combination of a pandemic, a stock market crash, recession, people having fun, springtime, fear, and leisure.


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 24, 2020)

Starting to get personal here too...

Just found out an elderly relative in WI is positive and fighting the virus.
Praying for all...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1motime (Mar 24, 2020)

Sandman said:


> I am 58 and  a heart disease victim also , I'm concerned , but still looking for parts to finish what bike projects I have . I told my son I wouldn't leave him much , but the barn will be full of classic bicycles to deal with .



Hang in there!


----------



## 1motime (Mar 24, 2020)

Boris said:


> Our group of monthly riders disbanded over a year ago. Coincidence? I think not.



It's a sign!


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 24, 2020)

Weddings and funerals have been banned in the KC Metro area. At least it's not like in Italy (yet) where bodies are piling up in churches because there are no funerals.

In KC, Groups larger than 10 are not in compliance.  Going outside with the family is not being discouraged as long as it's family and in small groups. Just don't mix with other groups.  Doing activities to stay fit is being encouraged.


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 24, 2020)

My bike shop here in Detroit is currently ordered closed. That my change soon however I’m not too thrilled to have lots of people in until this passes. Up north there seem to be lots of people ; every cabin & house has cars. Everyone is outside all day.
  We can and should do a solid 3 weeks to let this thing die out..  Grocery stores here are almost back to normal with stock. 
   If AA show is cancelled I’ll understand but it will suck. I urge paul to wait and not scuttle the show just yet.


----------



## then8j (Mar 24, 2020)

I pulled out a couple of bikes today, time to mock them up and do some sanding and priming. With this free time I’m going to take advantage of it in my garage. *That is the only thing I have control over.*
I also recommend limit news time to 20/30 minutes a day or you are going to bum yourself out.

I am having a hard time deciding on which project to put together........
I think that in the Cabe tradition I might start a thread and get opinions from the peanut gallery! 
I have four different ones to refinish..... maybe five. 
once I get pics i will post them...... called my covid builds......


----------



## mazdaflyer (Mar 25, 2020)

In Sedgwick County we have 30 day “Stay at Home” order in effect that started today. No travel other than essential services, there is a list of exceptions that are considered essential. No group gatherings larger than 10, not sure how thats suppose to apply to grocery stores. Our grocery store is suppose to implement a 7-8 shopping period MTWT for seniors and mobility impaired folks to do their shopping. Not sure if first responders are to be included or not.
I went for a 11.66 mile bike ride this morning to clear my mind. Bike riding is legal if social distance is maintained. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 26, 2020)

I bought a bedside 9mm. First gun in the house. Live in a good area, but just had cars broken into down the street in a community of a half a million plus priced houses. People down on their luck know where to find the money. Gonna be a lot of people down on their luck soon.

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 28, 2020)

bikewhorder said:


> Well I've officially been furloughed at work until further notice.  I build custom yachts for the Mega rich. My job is extremely sensitive to changes in the economy. When it's good I'm working all the overtime I can handle and when it's bad I don't have a job. Recently I've been working all the overtime I could handle. The current project is supposedly  halted because of disruptions in the supply chain.  A similar thing happened in 2008 and that 70ft sailboat ended up mothballed for 11 years before it was sold  half finished for pennies on the dollar.  It's pretty cool work and it's a real bummer when  things like this happen after putting so much effort into something. This is what I was making up until today.
> 
> View attachment 1157839
> 
> View attachment 1157840



Break Out Another Thousand 









makes a  bike  restoration look like buying dinner ....... knee deep into time #3 on them both ....... pennys on the dollar if your not paying attention after 30 years of owning them a dont look back situation .....


----------

